# TeamWater.org



## Flying_Monkey (13 Feb 2012)

Here's a worthwhile initiative, which I have joined, that I'd like to encourage triathletes to consider. Teamwater.org is an initiative to raise funds for clean water supplies worldwide. It's like a global tri team. To join costs only $25 US, and members generally pledge to match their race entry fees with further donations. You can also buy team kit to promote the cause, look snazzy in races and give more... 

Find out more at: Teamwater.org


----------

